# Sherlock Holmes - Film



## feivel (24. Oktober 2009)

Was haltet ihr davon?
So ganz klassisch nach den Büchern ist das ja nicht,
ich wart trotzdem mal ab, ich mag den Schauspieler
aber ganz ganz sicher bin ich mir damit nicht

Sherlock Holmes - Trailer


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Oktober 2009)

Der Schauspieler für Sherlock Holmes sieht ja einmal garnicht wie in den Büchern aus..


----------



## orca113 (31. Januar 2010)

Habe den Film gestern gesehen und ich muß sagen man darf ihn nicht mit den Büchern vergleichen. Vergesst mal die Bücher oder alles was ihr über Sherlock wusstet und geht ins Kino. Super Unterhaltung.Ehrlich. Vor allem die Kampfszenen sind toll. Der Schauspieler spielt Holmes fantastisch. Irgendwie hat Holmes in diesem Film große ähnlichkeit mit Dr. House sowohl äußerlich als auch charakterlich. Sherlock Holmes hat mir alles in allem sehr gut gefallen. Man konnte auch stellenweise gut lachen.


----------



## Two-Face (31. Januar 2010)

Wieso denn in der Rumpelkammer? Dafür gibt's doch 'ne eigene Rubrik.


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Januar 2010)

Thema wurde verschoben


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (31. Januar 2010)

Der läuft bis etz nur im "Komerzomaxx" - 9 € is mir dann doch zu viel.
Muss ich halt warten bis er in den Stadtkinos läuft


----------



## Väinämöinen (31. Januar 2010)

XeQfaN schrieb:


> Link entfernt


Das dürfte wohl kaum mit den Regeln bes Forums verträglich sein.

€: Eigentlich hatte ich den Link ja schon selber unbrauchbar gemacht.

Den Film selbst habe ich noch nicht gesehen, aber immerhin scheint Watson mal nicht der Depp vom Dienst zu sein, was ich sehr gut fände.


----------



## Dr. Cox (31. Januar 2010)

Ich war Freitag in der Nachtvorstellung von Sherlock Holmes und bin erst um 2 Uhr wieder nach Hause gekommen und das obwohl ich am Samstag noch arbeiten musste. Ich muss aber sagen für den Film hat es sich echt gelohnt


----------



## Two-Face (31. Januar 2010)

Also nachdem ich bereits mehrere Ausschnitte gesehen habe, scheint dies wohl nur eine reine Actionproduktion zu sein, welche den britischen Detektiv zu einem amerikansichen Actionhelden degradiert.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Februar 2010)

Es gibt doch schon viele Sherlock Holmes Filme. Immer dieser langweilige Typ mit einem Trottel vom Dienst namens Dr. Watson. es wird Zeit für etwas neues. Und das scheint dieser Film zu bieten. Immer das selbe ist doch einfach nur langweilig.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (3. Februar 2010)

Sie haben einfach Holmes in die Heutige Zeit gebracht um eine guten Unterhaltungsfilm zu Produzieren.
Wer schaut sich schon einen Film an, der vor langeweile zum einschlafen ist?
Ich fand ihn Genial und glaube auch, das es noch mehr Teile geben wird.
Das Ende lässt es ja vermuten.


----------



## orca113 (7. Februar 2010)

Hoffe auch auf einen zweiten Teil.


----------



## feivel (8. Februar 2010)

10 euro fand ich schon sehr sehr viel für einen kinofilm.aber ich fand ihn dann doch richtig gut und auch witzig.
kann man sich durchaus dann doch ansehen,
und meine skepsis war unbegründet


----------



## heartcell (8. Februar 2010)

[ ] Mist
[ ] Geht
[x] richtig Gut^^

also mir hat er gefallen,
wie schon gesagt, sie haben ihn in die heutige zeit geholt.
einfach nur Top^^


----------



## feivel (8. Februar 2010)

ja..ich vermute auch, dass es noch mehr teile geben wird,...das bietet sherlock holmes an sich eh schon so an, als bücherreihe


----------



## Väinämöinen (8. Februar 2010)

Robert Downey jr. meinte glaub mal, dass er wenn es nach ihm ginge jetzt immer abwechseln einen neuen Iron Man und dann einen neuen Sherlock Holmes Teil machen würde. Und da der Film fianziell ja auch ganz gut zu laufen scheint, darf man mit einem zweiten Teil wohl rechnen.


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (13. Februar 2010)

Dieser FIlm ist eher voll gestopft mit Action. Einfach hinsetzten ansehen und dann wars das auch schon. Aber an sich kein schlechter Film


----------



## sds (13. Februar 2010)

fand den film toll wenn auch zu viel action was eigtl. nicht typisch ist
aber sonst währe er doch langweilig oder?


----------



## GOD-ZillA (26. Februar 2010)

komisch diese begeisterung. SCHWACH!

der film heißt sherlock holmes! britischer krimi? was zu erwarten wäre. NULL.

stattdessen plumpe action, ohne spannung, nicht mal gut. surrealer technikmix, wie bei wild wild west.


----------



## XSilence (24. März 2010)

die schauspieler sind echt gut...aber ist mir zu sehr
ein 0815 action film...hätte mehr story haben könn
war sehr durchschaubar : /


----------



## emazemc (9. April 2010)

naja der film schreit auf jedenfall nach einem zweiten teil! bin mir ganz sicher das da einer kommt


----------



## Dustin91 (29. Dezember 2011)

Ja, der zweite Teil kam (leider).....
bei der einen Stelle, als die durch den Wald rennen, saß ich lauthals lachend im Kino
Übertriebener geht es wirklich nicht.


----------

